# Terry Pratchett's Discworld will get even more adaptations thanks to massive new deal



## .matthew. (Apr 30, 2020)

Terry Pratchett's Discworld will get even more adaptations thanks to massive new deal


----------



## Elckerlyc (Apr 30, 2020)

And now the Long Wait begins.


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2020)

Fingers crossed that this adaptation remains true and faithful to the original material! 

His daughter has already distanced herself from The Watch adaptation which seems to have gone off at a tangent all of its own - a shame because even if its a great series in its own right, it will always be marred and slaved to an IP that its not been faithful too.

This new deal appears to have her blessing and perhaps she's wiser than she was before in helping secure a contract for adaptation.


----------



## Rodders (May 1, 2020)

Great news, but I still haven't seen the others.


----------



## Vince W (May 4, 2020)

The Sky adaptations are pretty good, but this new deal looks to make very faithful adaptations. Unlike the upcoming BBC America mess of a punk 'inspired' City Watch series.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 5, 2020)

> While the BBC is already gearing up to bring Terry Pratchett’s _The Watch_ to the small screen in an interesting looking live-action series, a new deal points to a future in which we’re going to be seeing a whole lot more of Discworld.


Is that interesting as in the Chinese curse, May you live in interesting times?


----------



## .matthew. (May 6, 2020)

Vladd67 said:


> Is that interesting as in the Chinese curse, May you live in interesting times?


I'd say that one will be about as interesting as a roll of toilet paper. The actors they've got seem like nothing more than empty eyed, eye candy. But I suppose I could be surprised. The fact that the writers feel they can do better ideas than Pratchett doesn't fill me with much confidence though. If they've hired people that conceited it does not bode well.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (May 7, 2020)

Excellent news, I love what's been done so far!


----------

